# Printer Properties - Advanced TAB



## matth1969 (May 30, 2008)

I have two print servers both running windows server 2003. They both have the same queue and driver installed. Both queues are installed on my clients desktops (win XP). The issue I have is that I can open the advanced TAB (client PC) and make changes for the one printserver1\queue, but on printserver2\queue the details are greyed out (cannot make changes).

Can anyone point me in the right direction to disable the advanced tab settings for printserver1?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check the permissions of the share.


----------



## matth1969 (May 30, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, however found and resolved the problem about 30 minutes ago. It was because domain users were a member of the administrators group on the printserver. Removed and now OK.


----------

